
Recordings of 2.7 M calls to Swedish hospitals leaked - filleokus
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fcomputersweden.idg.se%2F2.2683%2F1.714787%2Finspelade-samtal-1177-vardguiden-oskyddade-internet
======
filleokus
A pretty decent Google Translate, but the highlights:

\- Recordings of 2.7 million calls going back to 2013 have been publicly
accessible on a web server with no authentications

\- The calls are to the national health care hotline 1177, where people call
to ask for medical advice and where to seek treatments

\- They include personal information as well as descriptions of symptoms etc.

